# Black Foam Core Projects



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

One of my favorite tabletop photography projects involves the use of black foam core board. Subjects such as flowers and my seashell collection look especially nice against the black background. These types of projects celebrate the interplay of light & shadow and make for enjoyable "rainy day" photo sessions.

1.





2.




3. additional use of mirror, of course!




4.




5.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2017)

Lovely series, Tony.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely series, Tony.


Thanks very much, Click.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

I hope you'll enjoy this set. The first image is "illuminated' meaning the light source is coming from underneath the shell.

1. illuminated




2.




3.




4.




5. "Eye In The Sky"


----------



## slclick (Apr 17, 2017)

Those are ALL fantastic, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> Those are ALL fantastic, thanks for sharing


Thanks. I'm glad you liked them.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 17, 2017)

1. 




2.




3. illuminated




4.




5.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

I really like your pictures, Tony.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures, Tony.


I really appreciate your comments. You're very kind.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

1.illuminated
*Even Broken Hearts Can Shine Again*




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2017)

Good Work. its certainly attractive and impressive.

I have several pieces of black foam core, but found it more difficult to use than black velvet. 

My use however, was as a background that was easy to remove from a photo of a product. I have several different colors I can use, I try to pick one that is not in the product, but black or white seem to usually work best.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 18, 2017)

Love the images.. I have a black fleece drop cloth, I think I know what I'll be doing today.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Good Work. its certainly attractive and impressive.
> 
> I have several pieces of black foam core, but found it more difficult to use than black velvet.
> 
> My use however, was as a background that was easy to remove from a photo of a product. I have several different colors I can use, I try to pick one that is not in the product, but black or white seem to usually work best.


Thanks very much. The black velvet sounds like a great background to work with. I've also used various colored backgrounds, many of which I've purchased at art supply stores. The seashells in particular really seem to "pop" against the black background!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> Love the images.. I have a black fleece drop cloth, I think I know what I'll be doing today.


I'll look forward to seeing your results! Thanks for looking!

Tony


----------



## chauncey (Apr 18, 2017)

I like the black background as well...how does it look hanging in your living room?


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

A few more I hope you'll enjoy. This set includes starfish, one of which is illuminated.

1.




2.




3. illuminated




4.




5. illuminated




6.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2017)

Another beautiful series. Well done, Tony.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

chauncey said:


> I like the black background as well...how does it look hanging in your living room?


Thanks for looking and commenting. I tend to favor smaller prints in groups of three rather than one large print. 8x10 or 11x14, for example. Most of the walls in my home feature white walls so I think the contrast looks rather nice. I've had many of these seashell images printed on small polished / glossy ceramic tiles and then placed on a stand and displayed in a curio cabinet. They also look fantastic.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Another beautiful series. Well done, Tony.


I appreciate that very much.

Tony


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2017)

A nice set there, Tony. 
Coincidentally I have been photographing against a gloss black base and black board this weekend (for a local club competition) and it has got the creative thoughts going. It can be very effective as you have shown, especially if you can get the reflection right.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> A nice set there, Tony.
> Coincidentally I have been photographing against a gloss black base and black board this weekend (for a local club competition) and it has got the creative thoughts going. It can be very effective as you have shown, especially if you can get the reflection right.


It sounds like you have a solid game plan for your upcoming competition. Best of luck to you! Yes, capturing nice reflections can present a bit of a challenge but it's certainly worth the extra effort. Many of my seashells have interesting textures that provide a wonderful playground for the interplay of light and shadow. I light them from an oblique angle to achieve an effect very much like viewing a first or third quarter moon photograph. The seashells appear to emerge from the blackness of outer space!

I love astronomy. Here's an aquarium photo of a jellyfish that I've titled "Inner Space Meets Outer Space." I think it has a real outer space feel about it! The particles floating within the tank appear very much like "stars." Hand-held, no cropping.

*Inner Space Meets Outer Space*


----------



## bholliman (Apr 18, 2017)

Outstanding work Tony, these images are lovely. I'll have to try this sometime.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 18, 2017)

This was from my first session - jpeg straight from the camera


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> This was from my first session - jpeg straight from the camera



The fact that the lemon shows no seeds is impressive  I like the photo too!!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 18, 2017)

Most of the shells I have, or seen, are bleached white. You have a wonderful collection, and photos match the shells, too.
-r


----------



## rpt (Apr 19, 2017)

Lovely shots Tony. 

The ones with the reflection - is that glass on top of the foam? Or is it a mirror?


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 19, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Outstanding work Tony, these images are lovely. I'll have to try this sometime.


Yes, it's a wonderful tabletop project. Thanks for looking and commenting.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 19, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> This was from my first session - jpeg straight from the camera


Congratulations on this excellent result. Artistically and technically superb. Feel free to keep posting to this thread if you'd like so everyone can admire your work.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 19, 2017)

rpt said:


> Lovely shots Tony.
> 
> The ones with the reflection - is that glass on top of the foam? Or is it a mirror?


The reflections result from the seashells being placed upon a mirror, then the mirror upon the foam core board. Most of these shells are quite small so a reasonably small mirror is fine. I bought a nice quality oval shaped mirror at a glass shop.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 19, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Most of the shells I have, or seen, are bleached white. You have a wonderful collection, and photos match the shells, too.
> -r


I have ones as you describe, as well. The really "showy and shiny" ones in the photos here have been polished, though not by me. I purchase these types of shells at a shop on a municipal wharf. They can also be purchased online from a variety of websites.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 19, 2017)

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 19, 2017)

I like the first one. I wonder if a bit of fill from the left could define the edge a bit more - there is not enough shadow for the 'emerge from the darkness' effect so some rimlight may help (like on the 5th and 6th) .


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 19, 2017)

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 19, 2017)

1.




2.




3.




4.




5. illuminated


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Tony. Keep posting.


----------

